# Wanted Aftermarket R35 Wheels



## stevef144 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi all

Looking for a set of after market wheels. If anyone has got anything please let me know.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It might help if you put some sizes and preferences and forum members can update you should they have or see anything for sale.


----------



## stevef144 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to post skint.

So in terms of sizes got to be 20”. The actual wheel there’s quite a few that I like so it’s all dependant on if there’s anything used out there. Nurburgs, Te37s, Vossens, 2020 Nismo wheel.

Has anyone got anything?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a set of perfect Nismo MY17/Track Edition ready to go. Rears have Dunlop Nismo Spec with 70% life left in them and front no tyres. Perfect all round (can send photos) and OEM TPMS installed. They have done 3,000 miles from new.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Some pictures and a price would help your sale.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

It was more informative - £3K secures them. Will take some photos later but they are factory condition no scrapes if anyone interested.


----------

